# what can i do to increase the effectiveness of my hrt?



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

already increased protein intake, trying to get a lot of rest, multi vitamins, fish oil, anything else?


----------



## beasto (Jul 5, 2012)

Apples red apples!!! I eat 4 a day...The skin from the apples helps induce protein synthesis and can help spike IGF levels. This was a proven study @ a University In Brazil.


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy shit Ken! Your shot out of a cannon. At this rate you'll pass Piki's post count this week.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Carcases bro, lots of them... Chicken, cows, fish, pigs, goats. Fruits only on the first half of the day.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 6, 2012)

sorry this is a double tap i started the same thread in another spot. did not mean to over load every body. just got ..carried away


----------



## BigFella (Jul 6, 2012)

I see from your other thread that you don't know what your E levels are. That's a good place to start. If you are converting T to E then you may feel crap - and you're wasting some of that precious T. In any case I feel more comfortable knowing what all my key indicators are saying.

I haven't seen what you are on - what is it? How's your diet and exercise?


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

Um WORK OUT HARD. You want to change how you look and feel? Hook up with our resident diet PRO Spongy and take it from there my friend.

Another way to better use your hrt/protein is to post all of your similar one sentence posts in one spot... lol


----------

